
Johnson and Johnson Under Criminal Investigation for Concealing - sahin-boydas
https://www.forbes.com/sites/rachelsandler/2019/07/12/johnson--johnson-under-criminal-investigation-for-concealing-cancer-risks-of-baby-powder/#26fa8ebb66e7
======
cde-v
This news is a month old.

Edit: As is the article.

